
Ask HN: Are there any good tech or science related audio books? - dsiegel2275
I will be making a 10 hour drive by myself in a few weeks. I&#x27;ve never listened to an audio book before but am thinking this might be a good opportunity to give one (or two?) a try.<p>Are there any good technology or science related audio books that folks could recommend?  I&#x27;d be interested in anything from software development to machine learning to mathematics to cosmology. Thanks!
======
vinayms
This comment might not be useful.

Are you looking for popular science variety? I ask because the topics you
mentioned are best looked at, read in bits, and worked on in order to be
understood. I can't fathom learning any of these by listening alone. I might
pick up the jargon but nothing more useful. I would rather pick a humanities
topic to listen to to keep the mind active, fresh and compensate for the tech
fatigue which will eventually happen to us.

Alternatively, or if you insist, you could download and watch some OCW/MOOC
lectures on these topics which can be a nice middle ground.

------
digikata
Try podcasts too!

General science an engineering, very detailed and excellent e.g. a recent
episode covered superconductors and their use in particle accelerators
[http://omegataupodcast.net/](http://omegataupodcast.net/)

Data Science and Machine Learning
[http://lineardigressions.com/](http://lineardigressions.com/)

Embedded SW dev and related topics
[https://www.embedded.fm/](https://www.embedded.fm/)

------
thisone
In the fiction realm, Yoon Ha Lee's Ninefox Gambit is a fascinating
math/geometry based sci-fi novel.

------
raffleslodge
I enjoyed Blood, Sweat and Pixels audiobook which looks behind the scenes of
video game development for multiple games.

------
rahulbahuguna
couple of recommendations: Bill Bryson's A Brief History of Nearly Everything
Neil Degrasse Tyson reading his own book, Astrophysics for People in a Hurry
Pale Blue Dot: A Vision of the Human Future in Space - By Carl Sagan Chaos by
James Gleick

